# Hello Lovers! :D!



## ditzymakeup (Jan 18, 2010)

Hiya ♥
I'm Sinead, 18 from Birmingham, UK.

I have a big passion for all things beauty and make-up, well dont we all? Otherwise we wouldnt be here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Anyways, i cant wait to meet you all! 





 This is true!


----------



## gildedangel (Jan 18, 2010)

Welcome to Specktra Sinead!


----------



## banana1234 (Jan 18, 2010)

hello, always good to see more brits on here


----------



## krijsten (Jan 18, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Jan 18, 2010)

i love your name.  Welcome to Specktra


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Jan 19, 2010)




----------



## Susanne (Jan 19, 2010)

Sinead!


----------



## ditzymakeup (Jan 19, 2010)

Thanks so much everyone!


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 19, 2010)

to the forum!


----------



## myzleelee (Jan 19, 2010)

welcome


----------



## Hypathya (Jan 24, 2010)

Hi Sinead!!!


----------



## riotlove (Jan 26, 2010)

welcome!


----------



## MissVanity (Jan 27, 2010)

welcome! you will love it here


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Jan 28, 2010)

to Specktra!!


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Jan 31, 2010)

Welcome Sinead!


----------



## nunu (Jan 31, 2010)




----------



## Purple (Jan 31, 2010)

Nice to meet you Sinead


----------



## Meownica (Feb 4, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## gachapin_luv (Feb 4, 2010)

I love your name!


----------



## dnelson (Feb 4, 2010)

welcome to specktra!


----------

